# Suche billige Soundkarte mit digital out!



## the_great_rawuza (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich suche eine billige Soundkarte mit digitalem Ausgang! Könnt ihr mir da helfen, oder ein paar Produkte vorschlagen???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Ich glaube die CreativeSoundblaster Live5.1 hat einen und kostet nur 30€


----------



## Paule (9. Januar 2003)

ich hab zwar keine ahnung , wie teuer die karte ist , die ich habe , aber auf jeden fall nicht sehr teuer...
es ist eine terratec 521 ...
aber , ich denke mal....


----------



## Sebaz (9. Januar 2003)

Da kann ich mich Paule nur anschließen, die Terratec512i digital ist wirklich ijn Ordnung und verfügt auch über einen Digitalausgang. Ich habe sie neulich für 18€ neu&originalverpackt bei ebay erstanden und bin zufrieden. Im Laden leigt sie so zwischen 20 und 25€.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

